# RB26DETT....WHERE CAN I GET ONE WITH A 2WD TRANS



## boostedhardbody09 (Jan 25, 2009)

im looking for an rb26dett engine and trans with wiring harness 2wd. having issues finding one under $3500. already contacted engine depot and jdm engine deopt as well. if anybody knows where i can find one please let me know asap. im attempting to do the unthinkable. i wanna put the engine in a 1987 hardbody. it can be done and ive got the shop and tunning power, just not the best of resources for the engine and decently priced aftermarket parts. thanks for any information possible. 


-brad


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

boostedhardbody09 said:


> im looking for an rb26dett engine and trans with wiring harness 2wd. having issues finding one under $3500. already contacted engine depot and jdm engine deopt as well. if anybody knows where i can find one please let me know asap. im attempting to do the unthinkable. i wanna put the engine in a 1987 hardbody. it can be done and ive got the shop and tunning power, just not the best of resources for the engine and decently priced aftermarket parts. thanks for any information possible.
> 
> 
> -brad


not sure but my friend has a sr20det in a 87 hard body, that bitch is tight as fuck


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

The RB26DETT never came with a 2WD transmission; AWD only.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

RB26DETT for 3500 with trans and wiring harness? lol stay away from that engine... lol its prolly fooked...

the RB26 never came with a RWD trany... you can buy an aftermarket RWD tranny for the RB26 but be prepared to pay around 15,000 for it...

alternatively you can get an RB25 tranny and use it instead... however, there is some modification to make it fit and work properly... i believe(i cant remember and im too lazy to look for it) the mods are to the oil pan since the RB26 tranny also covers some of the oil pan area...

the lowest i have ever seen a good engine sell for was 1500, but it didnt include tranny, turbos, wiring harness or anything else... and the only reason it was sold for so cheap was because the guy bought a BRAND new one from nissan to replace his engine which he was told was blown... so he sold it to afriend for cheap and the engine was fine...

your best bet for finding parts is from japan... get yourself a good trust worthy contact and go from there


----------



## 1slow240 (Aug 26, 2009)

Shadao said:


> ... you can buy an aftermarket RWD tranny for the RB26 but be prepared to pay around 15,000 for it...
> 
> 
> > A 300zx transmission bolts right up to the rb and there not that exspensive, as for the oil pan you will have to get a new one.. and the cheapest rb26 that i have seen has been 4500 shipped.. i have a friend that just bought one and he paid 3500 shipped and the motor was junk.. the #6 cylinder was gone and he had to get another one sent to him


----------



## molten_ser_v (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a friend that was ready to drop one in his 240 with an rb20 already installed. I think he wants $4k for the whole setup, rb26, harness, brain, trans for the 240.

[email protected]


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

1slow240 said:


> Shadao said:
> 
> 
> > ... you can buy an aftermarket RWD tranny for the RB26 but be prepared to pay around 15,000 for it...
> ...


----------

